# GTA V coming to PS4, XBONE and yes PC too this Fall



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UWzV0AFXukI[/YOUTUBE]

PC
[YOUTUBE]3DBrG2YjqQA[/YOUTUBE]


			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> Today we're proud to announce that the critically-acclaimed and record-breaking Grand Theft Auto V is coming this fall to PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V will take full advantage of the power of the PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC with across-the-board graphical and technical improvements to deliver a stunning new level of detail. Increased draw distances, finer texture details, denser traffic, and enhanced resolutions all work together to bring new life to the cities, towns, deserts and oceans of Rockstar North’s epic reimagining of Southern California.
> 
> ...


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)

So many threads for GTA V.....


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

question is, can the guys on the next gen consoles play seamlessly with current gen players?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 10, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> question is, can the guys on the next gen consoles play seamlessly with current gen players?



I cant say
given the instability of GTA online on ps3
Once thing that may be there will be greater number of player in a given session


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2014)

And any news regarding the optimisations for the PC version. Will be like gta 4 or better?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I cant say
> *given the instability of GTA online on ps3*
> Once thing that may be there will be greater number of player in a given session



thats coz we are in india. 

btw, xbox players wont be playing with ps/pc players.. and similarly for ps and pc..


----------

